# Spitfire releases Originals Epic Choir



## Alex Fraser (Jul 18, 2022)

Join me in the buffet car on the hype train. I have coffee.


----------



## Zanshin (Jul 18, 2022)

Want: HZ Brass.

Likely: EWC 2.


----------



## Zamenhof (Jul 18, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Want: HZ Brass.
> 
> Likely: EWC 2.


Buying: Whatever they release.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 18, 2022)

_the man was glad he wasn’t invested in AIR so he could likely stick to “just” purchasing Pacific Strings, but was vaguely worried Aaron Venture might just be cruel enough to also drop Infinite Strings on July 21, just to mess with the man’s head_


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jul 18, 2022)

"Albion Utini" - the replacement for Albion 3 Iceni


----------



## The Gost (Jul 18, 2022)

Air Room Tone.


----------



## Zanshin (Jul 18, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> _the man was glad he wasn’t invested in AIR so he could likely stick to “just” purchasing Pacific Strings, but was vaguely worried Aaron Venture might just be cruel enough to also drop Infinite Strings on July 21, just to mess with the man’s head_


This is me too, except Atomic this week


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 18, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> This is me too, except Atomic this week


I managed to talk myself out of it, even though it means not getting additional saxes! #gas-averted


----------



## Zanshin (Jul 18, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I managed to talk myself out of it, even though it means not getting additional saxes! #gas-averted


Haha yeah I figured  #willpower


----------



## Gerbil (Jul 18, 2022)

Sunny Schramm said:


> "Albion Utini" - the replacement for Albion 3 Iceni


----------



## jbuhler (Jul 18, 2022)

EWC2 strikes me as most likely. Focus of marketing around Air is a bit curious though for this library, especially considering what I’d like to see in a new version of the library. 

Colossus or Appassionata extension is also possible. Focus on Air would make most sense for marketing Appassionata extension and there are lots of experiments SF might be working on for the modular library that could be tried out on an Appassionata sized ensemble. Still I don’t think this is it. 

As someone pointed out in the other thread Albion marketing tends to be cinematic and this really isn’t that, so that makes Colossus unlikely. 

I can’t imagine this campaign for HZ Brass, so not impossible but also highly unlikely, more unlikely, I think, than any of the others.

SSO redux? Another possibility, and it fits the marketing of Air but it would seem odd given that SF said they’d abandoned the project to port the libraries not that long ago. 

We can make fun of SF marketing as much as we want but they didn’t make us take up chair sleuthing as a hobby… There is something fun about this kind of puzzle marketing that fosters speculation and it feeds and creates a fan-type culture.


----------



## ism (Jul 18, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> EWC2 strikes me as most likely.


I don't care how cliche it is. I am *very* excited.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 18, 2022)

Albion Colossus with crossgrade pricing for people who bought ICENI


----------



## NoamL (Jul 18, 2022)

All the camera shots aimed at the ceiling ... perhaps showing the player seating would be a big hint for what this library is? 

I guess EWC2 also...


----------



## titokane (Jul 18, 2022)

My money is on a long-awaited sequel to Glass and Steel.

Air and Chair.

Inspired by the legendary music of John Cage. Bring a new dimension of realism to your scores and mockups by adding the sounds of London's top session players, no longer playing your music but rather specifically NOT playing your music. A squeak here, a shuffle there. An anticipatory breath before an attack blended seamlessly with the soft rustling of fabric. Most libraries try to capture the cleanest possible signal, but they're missing that special something, or rather two special somethings, to bring it to life: Air and Chair.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jul 18, 2022)

A lot of folk guessing EWC2. Was there a hint or leak I missed?
Trying to approach it from a marketing point of view..was EWC so popular as to merit a followup?

The only library I can recall having a "sequel" was Albion I/ONE, although I'm sure there are others.



NoamL said:


> All the camera shots aimed at the ceiling ... perhaps showing the player seating would be a big hint for what this library is?


That's a good point, and would be a give-away! But also on that theme..


----------



## RSK (Jul 18, 2022)

Whatever it is, I'm already over it.


----------



## Frederick (Jul 18, 2022)

Alex Fraser said:


> A lot of folk guessing EWC2. Was there a hint or leak I missed?


About half year ago a picture was posted of EW visiting the Spitfire office.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 18, 2022)

Frederick said:


> About half year ago a picture was posted of EW visiting the Spitfire office.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jul 18, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


>


Ah, I see. Not just collecting a cheque then!


----------



## ism (Jul 18, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


>


Did I mention that Im very excited?

That said, my money is on the Albion 3 replacement.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 18, 2022)

OK, so it's not AR1 Modular Orch. , but I'm still excited about this release in Air Studio.  

Oh, if it is EWC2 I wonder if owners of EWC get a nice discount price for EWC2 ?


----------



## Frederick (Jul 18, 2022)

Isn't 6 months a little short to do a major choir library from start to finish?

My money is still on some new technology recorded in Air, probably strings, like Appassionata. Maybe for fast passages? Maybe related to short notes? I'm probably going to buy this library.


----------



## ridgero (Jul 18, 2022)

Air Modular 🙈


----------



## ism (Jul 18, 2022)

ridgero said:


> Air Modular 🙈


How great would that be.


----------



## titokane (Jul 18, 2022)

Frederick said:


> Isn't 6 months a little short to do a major choir library from start to finish?
> 
> My money is still on some new technology recorded in Air, probably strings, like Appassionata. Maybe for fast passages? Maybe related to short notes? I'm probably going to buy this library.


Agreed, I would be very surprised if they could turn around a quality vocal library that fast. It seems like most of their libraries have at least a year or two between recording and release (with some bigger ones taking even longer like the ARO libraries).


----------



## cqd (Jul 18, 2022)

Yeah, I could consider buying it if it's HZ brass..that's about it..


----------



## cqd (Jul 18, 2022)

ridgero said:


> Air Modular 🙈


Air Flute 1 legato..
(Bet you didn't expect it to be that modular..)


----------



## ism (Jul 18, 2022)

cqd said:


> Air Flute 1 legato..
> (Bet you didn't expect it to be that modular..)


Well I'm in.


----------



## NoamL (Jul 18, 2022)

What do people "want" from HZ Brass?


----------



## titokane (Jul 18, 2022)

NoamL said:


> What do people "want" from HZ Brass?


BBBRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHMMMM


----------



## titokane (Jul 18, 2022)

NoamL said:


> What do people "want" from HZ Brass?


People want a library with dozens of instruments playing simultaneously at the extreme edge of their pitch range as loud as humanly possible so that they can complain about how one player in the ensemble is clearly a bit sharp or a bit flat in one or two out of a million samples.


----------



## gedlig (Jul 18, 2022)

Frederick said:


> Isn't 6 months a little short to do a major choir library from start to finish?
> 
> My money is still on some new technology recorded in Air, probably strings, like Appassionata. Maybe for fast passages? Maybe related to short notes? I'm probably going to buy this library.


Would solo singers be quicker to sample, slice and script? Wouldn't be super surprised if it's a solo addition to the choir library


----------



## Jackal_King (Jul 18, 2022)

I'm gonna keep saying Appassionata Woodwinds until it happens. But I would also be fine with another string library in Air.


----------



## ism (Jul 18, 2022)

gedlig said:


> Would solo singers be quicker to sample, slice and script? Wouldn't be super surprised if it's a solo addition to the choir library





Jackal_King said:


> I'm gonna keep saying Appassionata Woodwinds until it happens. But I would also be fine with another string library in Air.



Either of these would be great.

Good thing we're allowed to be Very Excited on this thread.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 18, 2022)

Jackal_King said:


> I'm gonna keep saying Appassionata Woodwinds until it happens. But I would also be fine with another string library in Air.


Wait what?!


----------



## lettucehat (Jul 18, 2022)

How can it be their most anticipated library to date if it's something that hasn't been announced before (ruling out EWC2, which also wouldn't fit such a grandiose description anyway)? AR Modular is really the only thing that fits that description but it can't be that. Even something like Appassionata Woodwinds or an addition to the strings doesn't fit that claim. Hmmm...


----------



## ism (Jul 18, 2022)

lettucehat said:


> How can it be their most anticipated library to date if it's something that hasn't been announced before (ruling out EWC2, which also wouldn't fit such a grandiose description anyway)? AR Modular is really the only thing that fits that description but it can't be that. Even something like Appassionata Woodwinds or an addition to the strings doesn't fit that claim. Hmmm...


This is definately a Very Good Point.

All the same, I'm anticipating the hell out of it, whatever it is.


----------



## Niv Schrieber (Jul 18, 2022)

It's the bbc symphony orchestra recorded at air with hans zimmer producing the library and high strings players from abbey road


----------



## jbuhler (Jul 18, 2022)

lettucehat said:


> How can it be their most anticipated library to date if it's something that hasn't been announced before (ruling out EWC2, which also wouldn't fit such a grandiose description anyway)? AR Modular is really the only thing that fits that description but it can't be that. Even something like Appassionata Woodwinds or an addition to the strings doesn't fit that claim. Hmmm...


Someone in the other thread noted that SF used that line in marketing Appassionata Strings, so I don't think we should put too much stock in the phrase itself as anything more than marketing fluff saying the library is a bit special.


----------



## ka00 (Jul 18, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> Someone in the other thread noted that SF used that line in marketing Appassionata Strings, so I don't think we should put too much stock in the phrase itself as anything more than marketing fluff saying the library is a bit special.


I googled the phrase and it looked to me like they used it to describe Appassionata, SSO Pro and EWC.

Does it mean these were the most asked about libraries, the ones that filled the biggest gap in their lineup, the ones that were longest overdue or longest in development?

Shrug emoji.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Jul 18, 2022)

Niv Schrieber said:


> It's the bbc symphony orchestra recorded at air with hans zimmer producing the library and high strings players from abbey road


With a free update for al those disgruntled BBCSO Pro users.


----------



## VVEremita (Jul 18, 2022)

EWC was indeed highly anticipated, people knew that a choir was in the making.


----------



## blaggins (Jul 18, 2022)

I do think EWC2 is very likely...but I wonder what is left to sample on that front. There is a staggering amount of content in EWC already. Word Builder?


----------



## cqd (Jul 18, 2022)

Was EWC not recorded in a hangar or something?..


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 18, 2022)

cqd said:


> Was EWC not recorded in a hangar or something?..


No it was not


----------



## blaggins (Jul 18, 2022)

Nope, it was recorded in the "The Hall at AIR Studios"


----------



## ka00 (Jul 18, 2022)

cqd said:


> Was EWC not recorded in a hangar or something?..


LCOT was recorded in a hangar type place.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jul 18, 2022)

I’m goi


ka00 said:


> I googled the phrase and it looked to me like they used it to describe Appassionata, SSO Pro and EWC.
> 
> Does it mean these were the most asked about libraries, the ones that filled the biggest gap in their lineup, the ones that were longest overdue or longest in development?
> 
> Shrug emoji.


I’m going with marketing fluff.


----------



## ka00 (Jul 18, 2022)

If it were EWC2, I feel like they might have returned to glimpses of the same type of desert small town imagery as surrounded EWC’s release.

Maybe it’s the first batch of some $50 AIR Scoring Selections??


----------



## lettucehat (Jul 18, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> Someone in the other thread noted that SF used that line in marketing Appassionata Strings, so I don't think we should put too much stock in the phrase itself as anything more than marketing fluff saying the library is a bit special.


Makes sense, I'm going with "most anticipated [from our perspective]" which is infinitely reusable.


----------



## RogiervG (Jul 18, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


>


but it's a niche product (EWC), oddly choir, on the edge of silence...


----------



## Corda1983 (Jul 18, 2022)

It’s Abbey Road Modular, but the 4th set of outriggers are so far back they’re in Air Studios.


----------



## PeterN (Jul 18, 2022)

full chord library - thanx (with tons of variations)

finally


----------



## reids (Jul 18, 2022)

Yes, an AIR studios library. Hehe. EW2 Choirs? Sure, love me more choirs from AIR. HZ Brass? Yes, big beefy brass and more!! Appassionatta 2? More legato instruments, yeaaa!. I will be happy and excited for this as I'm leaning toward AIR.


----------



## titokane (Jul 18, 2022)

Maybe it's a MIDI pack


----------



## Aitcpiano (Jul 18, 2022)

It'll be EWC2 which does not interest me. The only thing I'd probably quite like and would probably buy is an appassionato brass and woods.


----------



## Geomir (Jul 18, 2022)

They are promising a new sample library, not new recordings!

Maybe after the release of OT Berlin Orchestra (created with Berklee) and VSL Synchron Prime Edition, they decided to do something similar, offering a small footprint all-in-one library based on the recordings of Spitfire Symphonic Strings / Brass / Woodwinds + Spitfire Percussion (all of them recorded in the Lyndhurst Hall at AIR Studios).

Of course it will feature only one main mic mix (60% close - 40% mid-tree), a low intro price and a footprint close to 100 GB. Sounds nice, don't you think?


----------



## Denkii (Jul 18, 2022)

titokane said:


> Maybe it's a MIDI pack


Air Midi. But all the midi files are just empty.
Because it's not about what's written, it's about what happens in between.
Attach a random artist's name to it.
Still a better love story than Paul's e-book.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 18, 2022)

titokane said:


> BBBRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHMMMM


LOL .. All they need to do is to give you three patches : 

BRAAAMS LOW, BRAAAMS MID, BRAAAAMS HIGH , That's it, mission accomplished. Done !


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 18, 2022)

What was the problem with EWC that they would need another EWC2 library ? What would EWC2 offer ? Just curious if that's what it is they are teasing us about at AIR.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jul 18, 2022)

Geomir said:


> They are promising a new sample library, not new recordings!
> 
> Maybe after the release of OT Berlin Orchestra (created with Berklee) and VSL Synchron Prime Edition, they decided to do something similar, offering a small footprint all-in-one library based on the recordings of Spitfire Symphonic Strings / Brass / Woodwinds + Spitfire Percussion (all of them recorded in the Lyndhurst Hall at AIR Studios).
> 
> Of course it will feature only one main mic mix (60% close - 40% mid-tree), a low intro price and a footprint close to 100 GB. Sounds nice, don't you think?


I’ve been banging on about this for a couple of years now. It’s a great idea.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Jul 18, 2022)

titokane said:


> Maybe it's a MIDI pack


From Niko?


----------



## lettucehat (Jul 18, 2022)

Geomir said:


> They are promising a new sample library, not new recordings!
> 
> Maybe after the release of OT Berlin Orchestra (created with Berklee) and VSL Synchron Prime Edition, they decided to do something similar, offering a small footprint all-in-one library based on the recordings of Spitfire Symphonic Strings / Brass / Woodwinds + Spitfire Percussion (all of them recorded in the Lyndhurst Hall at AIR Studios).
> 
> Of course it will feature only one main mic mix (60% close - 40% mid-tree), a low intro price and a footprint close to 100 GB. Sounds nice, don't you think?


It's a great theory, but they aren't likely to be releasing something new in Kontakt, yet declared the port of the SSO abandoned. Maybe the wiggle room is that they _did_ port a less-than-complete version to the Spitfire player, so it's still true they didn't port the entire SSO over.


----------



## Zanshin (Jul 18, 2022)

lettucehat said:


> It's a great theory, but they aren't likely to be releasing something new in Kontakt, yet declared the port of the SSO abandoned. Maybe the wiggle room is that they _did_ port a less-than-complete version to the Spitfire player, so it's still true they didn't port the entire SSO over.


Isn't that what this is (for UAD Luna mac peoples only)?









LUNA Spitfire Bundle | UAD Audio Plugins | Universal Audio


The LUNA Spitfire Bundle lets you create with world-class, expertly sampled String, Brass, and Woodwind Collections.




www.uaudio.com





Chamber string version of SSO, Spitfire player, doesn't seem to have a mic mix page.

EDIT: Doesn't seem to have legato arts either lol.


----------



## Mornats (Jul 18, 2022)

I'm going with the outlier - Air Lyndhurst impulse response. But I'm most likely wrong as a) it's been said previously that Air wouldn't allow this and b) Spitfire have called it a sample library. 

Would be nice though.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jul 18, 2022)

lettucehat said:


> It's a great theory, but they aren't likely to be releasing something new in Kontakt, yet declared the port of the SSO abandoned. Maybe the wiggle room is that they _did_ port a less-than-complete version to the Spitfire player..


Let’s dig into that.

The wider question is *why* would they want to port the SSO to the new player? The new version might bring a sales bump but existing users would want an upgrade discount and it’s difficult to see how it would shift the sales needle in any meaningful way in the long term.

You could make the development worthwhile by (a) reducing the price to pick up some sales or (b) creating a new product using the samples and put it squarely into BBCSO territory. That’s the reasoning behind some sort of SSO special edition. Different enough to keep the existing Kontakt versions in the lineup, and collect a new userbase at a lower market segment.

I refuse to believe that it’s not technically possible to port over the SSO in some form. Perhaps more a question of will and time/resources.


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 18, 2022)

Air isn't any good imo for brass or woodwinds. But if you want that, those libraries already exist.

Strings (and Percussion) on the other hand are great there. I'm betting for more Appassionatta. And hope someday they'll do a complete muted strings library there also!


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 18, 2022)

jamwerks said:


> I'm betting for more Appassionatta. And hope someday they'll do a complete muted strings library there also!


That would be great. But.. I won't be holding my breath for it to happen on Thursday.


----------



## Denkii (Jul 18, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> What would EWC2 offer ?


Revenue.


----------



## Zanshin (Jul 18, 2022)

jamwerks said:


> Air isn't any good imo for brass or woodwinds.


Is your opinion based on just Spitfire, or all the scores recorded there? While I agree regarding SF's efforts there, HTTYD was recorded at Air, for example, and the brass is pretty fantastic in that IMO.


----------



## RogiervG (Jul 18, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Is your opinion based on just Spitfire, or all the scores recorded there? While I agree regarding SF's efforts there, HTTYD was recorded at Air, for example, and the brass is pretty fantastic in that IMO.


httyd?


----------



## Zanshin (Jul 18, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> httyd?


How to train your dragon. But really, tons of great scores (with great brass and woodwinds) were recorded at Air Lyndhurst.

EDIT: IMO


----------



## RudyS (Jul 18, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> How to train your dragon. But really, tons of great scores (with great brass and woodwinds) were recorded at Air Lyndhurst.
> 
> EDIT: IMO





Zanshin said:


> How to train your dragon. But really, tons of great scores (with great brass and woodwinds) were recorded at Air Lyndhurst.
> 
> EDIT: IMO


Sincere question. When a good score is recorded there, does that also mean you are able to record a good library there? I can imagine that doesn’t necessarily has to be the case.


----------



## davidson (Jul 18, 2022)

I don't even know what it is but I _really_ want it to be Colossus.


----------



## Zanshin (Jul 18, 2022)

RudyS said:


> Sincere question. When a good score is recorded there, does that also mean you are able to record a good library there? I can imagine that doesn’t necessarily has to be the case.


I feel like that should more or less be true haha. But I'm firmly in an armchair


----------



## Denkii (Jul 18, 2022)

RudyS said:


> Sincere question. When a good score is recorded there, does that also mean you are able to record a good library there? I can imagine that doesn’t necessarily has to be the case.


Or, and hear me out, could it also be that others are just better at recording specific instruments and/or scripting than you are?
We'll never know.

Edit: *Regardless of where they are recorded.


----------



## titokane (Jul 18, 2022)

RudyS said:


> Sincere question. When a good score is recorded there, does that also mean you are able to record a good library there? I can imagine that doesn’t necessarily has to be the case.


I believe if you CAN record a good score then you CAN record a good library, but there are a lot of things that need to go right for either to be the case.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Jul 18, 2022)

titokane said:


> I believe if you CAN record a good score then you CAN record a good library, but there are a lot of things that need to go right for either to be the case.


Recording is one thing, but it's what you actually do with the recordings is what matters. That, and the sample player... We're doomed 🙁


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 18, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Is your opinion based on just Spitfire, or all the scores recorded there? While I agree regarding SF's efforts there, HTTYD was recorded at Air, for example, and the brass is pretty fantastic in that IMO.


I don't particularly like the sound of brass or woodwinds in that hall, samples or live, and I've recorded there 3 times (strings & voice). Doesn't sound bad, but to my ears there's better elsewhere.

Too bad when sampling they don't fill the hall with 50 human bodies (or equivalent) to lessen the ambience a bit...


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jul 18, 2022)

He’d know..


----------



## Niv Schrieber (Jul 18, 2022)

Alex Fraser said:


> He’d know..



Albion colossus confirmed 😜


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 18, 2022)

OK, so they sampled the AIR at AIR. That sounds epic.


----------



## blaggins (Jul 18, 2022)

Niv Schrieber said:


> Albion colossus confirmed 😜


Why do you say that?


----------



## Niv Schrieber (Jul 18, 2022)

tpoots said:


> Why do you say that?


Just kidding since he is a spitfire developer and he wrote the word epic 😜


----------



## Zanshin (Jul 18, 2022)

jamwerks said:


> I don't particularly like the sound of brass or woodwinds in that hall, samples or live, and I've recorded there 3 times (strings & voice). Doesn't sound bad, but to my ears there's better elsewhere.
> 
> Too bad when sampling they don't fill the hall with 50 human bodies (or equivalent) to lessen the ambience a bit...


I'm surprised no one has made acoustic human equivalents haha. Thank you for clarifying!


----------



## blaggins (Jul 18, 2022)

Damnit @Niv Schrieber!  I really want it to be Albion Colossus.


----------



## ism (Jul 18, 2022)

RudyS said:


> Sincere question. When a good score is recorded there, does that also mean you are able to record a good library there? I can imagine that doesn’t necessarily has to be the case.


It's a completely legitimate opinion to dislike something recorded in a particular space. 

But my own opinion is that AIR is an especially fabulous place to record woodwinds. For instance, you'll find mock ups of certain Harry Potter queues bouncing around using alternately CSW and SSW. And while CSW is newer, and more deeply sampled, SSW is just so much more … Harry Potter, for lack of a better word.


----------



## moon (Jul 18, 2022)

Daniel James said:


> What is the point of that video. After 10 years of this shit we know what AIR looks like. I wish they would just announce stuff, not announce announcements with video of AIR as if that still has any magic to it after like 40 libraries there.
> 
> Its sample libraries guys, a tool, its a hammer, not a new luxury car, just show us what it is so we know if its worth getting or not. So fucking tiring.


The point is that it gets people talking. They post the video, someone makes a thread here, people pile in to speculate, someone comments on how stupid they think Spitfire marketing is, someone replies saying that it's effective marketing, it releases, Spitfire posts a teaser for another product, and the cycle continues.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 18, 2022)

moon said:


> The point is that it gets people talking. They post the video, someone makes a thread here, people pile in to speculate, someone comments on how stupid they think Spitfire marketing is, someone replies saying that it's effective marketing, it releases, Spitfire posts a teaser for another product, and the cycle continues.


Then many of us fall in the trap, and buy whatever they release


----------



## jbuhler (Jul 18, 2022)

Personally I rather enjoy the puzzle aspect of this sort of marketing. As far as these things go it seems rather harmless and a bit of good fun. 



muziksculp said:


> Then many of us fall in the trap, and buy whatever they release



Well, many of us would do that without the marketing so I don’t think we can really blame the marketing for the trap.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jul 18, 2022)

At least it’s what..five or six days out from release? BBCSO campaign was without end.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jul 18, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> Personally I rather enjoy the puzzle aspect of this sort of marketing. As far as these things go it seems rather harmless and a bit of good fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, many of us would do that without the marketing so I don’t think we can really blame the marketing for the trap.


Of developers these days, Spitfire is definitely not the worst offender of drawn out marketing. If somebody like OT was doing something, it’d be weeks of pre-announcements and bumps to their Commercial thread (Spitfire hasn’t even started one). Or that horrendous FluffyAudio Melodies one recently. In fact, Spitfire has only mentioned this on their own IG, which is meant to be for their fans who I’m sure love it.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jul 18, 2022)

Alex Fraser said:


> At least it’s what..five or six days out from release? BBCSO campaign was without end.


It is a more tempered approach, which I definitely appreciate.


----------



## Lee Blaske (Jul 18, 2022)

I assume there would be a bit of a clue in that video. We see mics set up, we see the ceiling, and we see shots of the choir loft and the pipes of the organ. Perhaps another pipe organ library? Is the organ in air studios significant in any way? VSL just released another pipe organ library (of a small-is studio instrument). Quite often, library companies release similar instruments within a short period of each other. My guess is another organ library.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jul 18, 2022)

Lee Blaske said:


> I assume there would be a bit of a clue in that video. We see mics set up, we see the ceiling, and we see shots of the choir loft and the pipes of the organ. Perhaps another pipe organ library? Is the organ in air studios significant in any way? VSL just released another pipe organ library (of a small-is studio instrument). Quite often, library companies release similar instruments within a short period of each other. My guess is another organ library.


The organ in AIR Lyndhurst isn't functional.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 18, 2022)

Lee Blaske said:


> My guess is another organ library


🛌 😴


----------



## blaggins (Jul 18, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> The organ in AIR Lyndhurst isn't functional.


That's it! By god they finally found something to sample *beyond* the edge of silence!


----------



## Niv Schrieber (Jul 18, 2022)

My guess goes to:
A. A new choir library (the video is kind of hinting about it) although a new choir library doesn't excite me much, maybe some of the functions of it will be new and interesting.
B. Hz brass is a possibility, a lot of people asked for it in the past so who knows it could be it.
C. A new albion is a possibility, but it's my last option for a reason...usually before a new albion is announced they release some images of landscapes,art or whatever that is hinting about the theme of the library.

Edit: also,after a quick check most albions were released around autumn/winter time.


----------



## Lee Blaske (Jul 18, 2022)

Also, what's actually happening with the ownership of Air Studios? Last I read was that it was sold to a Russian investor, and it was uncertain if that investor would keep it going as a studio. I wonder if the whole Ukraine situation has had an impact on this.









Air Studios Sold To Russian Business Tycoon | Production Expert


The world famous AIR Studios, originally set up by Sir George Martin back in 1969, has now been sold to a Russian investor for an undisclosed amount.




www.pro-tools-expert.com


----------



## Lee Blaske (Jul 18, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> The organ in AIR Lyndhurst isn't functional.


Are you sure? Here's a link about it being used...









The magnificent Air Studios Organ


The Organ and some mics, ready to record our charity single 'Steadfast'




www.classicfm.com


----------



## rhizomusicosmos (Jul 18, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> I'm surprised no one has made acoustic human equivalents haha. Thank you for clarifying!


The Grosser Saal in the Elbphilharmonie, Hamburg, has seats that are designed to be acoustically equivalent whether someone is sitting in them or not:


----------



## Zanshin (Jul 18, 2022)

rhizomusicosmos said:


> The Grosser Saal in the Elbphilharmonie, Hamburg, has seats that are designed to be acoustically equivalent whether someone is sitting in them or not:


Dang!


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 18, 2022)

So, an Organ Library is the most anticipated library from Spitfire Audio ? 

I must have been living in another parallel universe all this time.


----------



## titokane (Jul 18, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> So, an Organ Library is the most anticipated library from Spitfire Audio ?
> 
> I must have been living in another parallel universe all this time.


At this point maybe it’s a self-fulfilling prophecy. It’s the most anticipated now because they called it the most anticipated, so by trying to figure out what it is we are, in turn, anticipating it the most, because we think it must be anticipatory. Or something.

Spitfire’s over here playing 4D chess with their marketing, and we are but the pawns.


----------



## Kevperry777 (Jul 18, 2022)

Could be seeing it wrong….but mics look a little wide for an EWC style/size choir.

And that’s a Coles mic in that array. which is a nice ribbon mic on Brass. I don’t believe there is a ribbon signal in EWC.


----------



## Reznov981 (Jul 18, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> We can make fun of SF marketing as much as we want but they didn’t make us take up chair sleuthing as a hobby… There is something fun about this kind of puzzle marketing that fosters speculation and it feeds and creates a fan-type culture.


I'm really glad you have words to my thoughts on this.


----------



## Scalms (Jul 18, 2022)

Kevperry777 said:


> Could be seeing it wrong….but mics look a little wide for an EWC style/size choir.
> 
> And that’s a Coles mic in that array. which is nice on Brass.


Oh boy, HZBrass! That cinches it! I just knew it, thx for the detective work.

and I would say HZS Brass is prob the most anticipated library to date.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jul 18, 2022)

Kevperry777 said:


> Could be seeing it wrong….but mics look a little wide for an EWC style/size choir.
> 
> And that’s a Coles mic in that array. which is a nice ribbon mic on Brass. I don’t believe there is a ribbon signal in EWC.


People haven't really been anticipating the usual (smaller) Eric Whitacre ensemble size, though.
A full "Spitfire Symphonic Choir", however, has been dreamt about and requested for many years now.


----------



## Loerpert (Jul 18, 2022)

NoamL said:


> What do people "want" from HZ Brass?


Jack Sparrow slapping his ding dong in your face, as famously mentioned by @Daniel James


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jul 18, 2022)

Lee Blaske said:


> Are you sure? Here's a link about it being used...
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Is the organ at Air Lyndhurst still playable?


Hi everyone, Can't help but noticing that in any of the Spitfire YouTube videos involving Air Lyndhurst that there's what appears to be a stonking great organ lurking in the background.




community.spitfireaudio.com





Angus from Spitfire said _"Jake Jackson has told me that they are not currently playable, as the cost of refurbishment is too high. They remain in the backdrop as a 'Listed' feature of the building (so can't be removed)."_

Also, that link doesn't say it is being used. The caption is _"The Organ and some mics, ready to record our charity single 'Steadfast'"_. As in, the mics are ready to record, but the organ is just there.


----------



## muk (Jul 19, 2022)

What hasn't been mentioned yet is that the acoustic canopy is lowered quite a bit in the pictures. If that is representative for the recording sessions, then it must have been a smaller group of players, or a choir. Certainly not blasting brass. Another choir library with Eric Whitacre seems to be a pretty good bet at this point.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jul 19, 2022)

I think it's pretty wide open still. Angus's "epic" tease was interesting.

I expect we'll get another scrap from Spitfire today - if only to amuse the social media managers - which we can debate about for another six pages.


----------



## ridgero (Jul 19, 2022)

HZ Brass would be a nobrainer and and a brilliant marketing move.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jul 19, 2022)

ridgero said:


> HZ Brass would be a nobrainer and and a brilliant marketing move.


Agree. I do wonder though, if these things are dictated as much by room/musician availability more so than the whim of Spitfire. I think some of us tend to have a rose tinted view (me included) - that Spitfire can waltz into Air or Abbey Road to record as and when. I think the reality might actually be a really tight timetable and availability window.

So, something like HZ brass would have to have a lot of things happen "together". The room, all those musicians, HZ himself.. Never say never though..


----------



## Loïc D (Jul 19, 2022)

I have a good feeling about subscription this time !

(sorry, I have to make this joke on every Spitfire marketing thread. It’s part of my Spitfire therapy)


----------



## Aldunate (Jul 19, 2022)

jamwerks said:


> Too bad when sampling they don't fill the hall with 50 human bodies


Alive?


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Jul 19, 2022)

Aldunate said:


> Alive?


A macabre take on The Stack?


----------



## Aldunate (Jul 19, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> A macabre take on The Stack?


The cheaper version


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 19, 2022)

Aldunate said:


> Alive?


Make that 70! Dead or alive? Whichever way they're less likely to make noise!!


----------



## Henu (Jul 19, 2022)

ism said:


> SSW is just so much more … Harry Potter


Haha, this wording is _exactly_ what I've been telling my colleagues as well! :D


----------



## Scalms (Jul 19, 2022)

muk said:


> What hasn't been mentioned yet is that the acoustic canopy is lowered quite a bit in the pictures. If that is representative for the recording sessions, then it must have been a smaller group of players, or a choir. Certainly not blasting brass. Another choir library with Eric Whitacre seems to be a pretty good bet at this point.


EW Soloists perhaps?


----------



## Nuno (Jul 19, 2022)

Perhaps it's time for a new Albion, the one that will replace Iceni?


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jul 19, 2022)

Nuno said:


> Perhaps it's time for a new Albion, the one that will replace Iceni?



How long after Albion I was discontinued did Albion ONE show up? And the same for Loegria and Neo?


----------



## Nuno (Jul 19, 2022)

I can't rember


Justin L. Franks said:


> How long after Albion I was discontinued did Albion ONE show up? And the same for Loegria and Neo?


I can't remember exactly...but i think no more than a year.

And they released Solstice an year ago, so i guess we are ready for a new Albion. At least I am


----------



## ka00 (Jul 19, 2022)

Hands down, the best new Air product to invest in is an Air Conditioner. To deal with our “most anticipated” hot future. Stay cool, friends.


----------



## ridgero (Jul 19, 2022)

I hope it’s not the long awaited Albion #1023


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jul 19, 2022)

Eric Whitacre Choral Brass

You heard it here first.


----------



## Zanshin (Jul 19, 2022)

/s There should be short term bans for these mofos that joke about serious business!!!1


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Jul 19, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> /s There should be short term bans for these mofos that joke about serious business!!!1


👋🏻😢


----------



## ka00 (Jul 19, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> /s There should be short term bans for these mofos that joke about serious business!!!1


We could ask Mike to enforce mandatory tagging of joke posts, and then have a toggle to filter jokes on or off. #jk


----------



## branshen (Jul 19, 2022)

Albion marketing campaigns are more elaborate and bigger budget. Remember the teaser videos for neo and solstice? I think this will be a smaller library.


----------



## icecoolpool (Jul 20, 2022)

Given the video teaser they released contains nothing but ambient noise from AIR, could it simply be that this is a background noise library (including chair squeaks (four round robins) and coughs (3 dynamic layers))?


----------



## Reznov981 (Jul 20, 2022)

icecoolpool said:


> Given the video teaser they released contains nothing but ambient noise from AIR, could it simply be that this is a background noise library (including chair squeaks (four round robins) and coughs (3 dynamic layers))?


What you've described is in all their libraries already
😏
(I joke, enjoying all the SF libraries I own)


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jul 20, 2022)

branshen said:


> Albion marketing campaigns are more elaborate and bigger budget. Remember the teaser videos for neo and solstice? I think this will be a smaller library.


It’s looking like a smaller release I reckon? One day out and not much fanfare. Wouldn’t it be funny if we’ve spent several pages discussing what turns out to be an Originals library based on Albion 2s sackbuts or summit.


----------



## jcrosby (Jul 20, 2022)

icecoolpool said:


> Given the video teaser they released contains nothing but ambient noise from AIR, could it simply be that this is a background noise library (including chair squeaks (four round robins) and coughs (3 dynamic layers))?


Albion 4'33  - Actual Silence


----------



## The Gost (Jul 20, 2022)

icecoolpool said:


> Given the video teaser they released contains nothing but ambient noise from AIR, could it simply be that this is a background noise library (including chair squeaks (four round robins) and coughs (3 dynamic layers))?


Yes may be a concerto toolkit for empty chairs inspired by Karlheinz Stockhausen ....


----------



## Loïc D (Jul 20, 2022)

Or just maybe something at the edge of the edge of the razor’s edge of silence?…


----------



## Corda1983 (Jul 20, 2022)

Loïc D said:


> Or just maybe something at the edge of the edge of the razor’s edge of silence?…


Bowed silence.


----------



## stodesign12 (Jul 20, 2022)

titokane said:


> People want a library with* dozens of instruments playing simultaneously at the extreme edge of* their pitch range as loud as humanly possible so that they can complain about how one player in the ensemble is clearly a bit sharp or a bit flat in one or two out of a million samples.


dozens of instruments playing simultaneously at the extreme edge of... silence lol


----------



## robgb (Jul 20, 2022)

An AIR impulse response would be nice. My attempts at hacking one via Albion One have been a sad disappointment.


----------



## RogiervG (Jul 20, 2022)

Alex Fraser said:


> It’s looking like a smaller release I reckon? One day out and not much fanfare. Wouldn’t it be funny if we’ve spent several pages discussing what turns out to be an Originals library based on Albion 2s sackbuts or summit.


that would be funny and sad at the same time: SF did it again with hyberbolic marking "our most anticipated library to date", yet, in that case, not delivering anything close to "most anticipated"

I still hope for a huge or at least a true "most anticipated" class library (not an originals, or those niche libraries like evolutions, swarms, kits, etc)


----------



## Loïc D (Jul 20, 2022)

Ha, if it’s most anticipated, maybe it’s an update


----------



## RogiervG (Jul 20, 2022)

Loïc D said:


> Ha, if it’s most anticipated, maybe it’s an update


fixes to SSO would be nice indeed.. (and some extra artics ontop) and some rerecordings
but i guess not.. since they are all releasing on their SF player (new stuff).


----------



## JeffvR (Jul 20, 2022)

Loïc D said:


> Ha, if it’s most anticipated, maybe it’s an update


Updates don't bring in $, that's what Spitfire is all about today.


----------



## Go To 11 (Jul 20, 2022)

Wasn’t the extra mics for SSO coming back also one of their ‘most anticipated libraries’ or something? I recall that disappointing me compared to their marketing wording.


----------



## ism (Jul 20, 2022)

JeffvR said:


> Updates don't bring in $, that's what Spitfire is all about today.


Was working with Apassionatta last night. And it's frikking fabulous. Seriously, game changing, in the very concrete, very workaday, very personal, very non-hyperbolic sense simply that I can write stuff with it that I just cannot with any other library I have. I love the expressive dimensions that it samples. And I love the sonority it engineers.


So without presuming to know anything one way or the other about the soul of this corporation and the evil corporate minions and/or passionate artists of vision and purpose behind it, whatever Spitfire is all about today, if it's anything like Apassionata, I say lets have more of it*. 



* Starting with "Appassionata vol 2. Flautando", ideally.


----------



## ka00 (Jul 20, 2022)

ism said:


> Starting with "Appassionata vol 2. Flautando", ideally.


Yes! With the same highly-realistic “impulse legato”. But in flautando, sul tasto, con sord. Drooling just thinking about it.


----------



## ism (Jul 20, 2022)

ka00 said:


> Yes! With the same highly-realistic “impulse legato”. But in flautando, sul tasto, con sord. Drooling just thinking about it.


Exactly. Except that I have "sul tasto" down for Appassionata vol 3, "1/2 sul tasto + con sord" for vol. 4, some super extra crazy variations on tremolo for vol. 5, which I'm afraid would mean we won't get con sord until vol 6, at the earliest. Worth the wait though, I'm sure.


----------



## RogiervG (Jul 20, 2022)

JeffvR said:


> Updates don't bring in $, that's what Spitfire is all about today.


Are you forgetting the SSO PRO updates? those are far from free


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 20, 2022)

JeffvR said:


> Updates don't bring in $, that's what Spitfire is all about today.


So earlier they did only LABS?


----------



## Frederick (Jul 20, 2022)

I feel Spitfire is being very loyal to their existing customer base that has heavily invested in AIR in the past by adding new technology libraries to that place too instead of only recording the new inventions at Abbey Road.


----------



## ism (Jul 20, 2022)

ka00 said:


> the same highly-realistic “impulse legato”.


Also, while the marketing around "impulse legato" is even more completely vacuous than OT's "power legato" (and entirely deserves to be mocked even more that "power legato was"), the more I work with "impulse legato", the more I really love it. It is *very* musical. Even if I have absolute no idea what it actually is in any technical sense.


----------



## ka00 (Jul 20, 2022)

ism said:


> Also, while the marketing around "impulse legato" is even more completely vacuous than OT's "power legato" (and entirely deserves to be mocked even more that "power legato was"), the more I work with "impulse legato", the more I really love it. It is *very* musical. Even if I have absolute no idea what it actually is in any technical sense.


Yeah, I get you. But if it's a completely different method than their previous one, and it sounds way better, then it's at least nice to have a name to call it when talking about it.


----------



## Spid (Jul 20, 2022)

Appassionata Woodwinds or Brass would be cool... from what I hear.


----------



## Niv Schrieber (Jul 20, 2022)

Choir confirmed.


----------



## Loerpert (Jul 20, 2022)

Spitfire Symphonic Choir


----------



## ka00 (Jul 20, 2022)

Niv Schrieber said:


> Choir confirmed.



Whoa. Does this have like 60 singers? First row looked like 32.


----------



## DJiLAND (Jul 20, 2022)

Hans Zimmer Human Brass! Wow!


----------



## prodigalson (Jul 20, 2022)

huh. I really thought EWC was supposed to be their Choir at AIR. Curious to hear what this brings to the table to EWC doesn't...but Appassionata-style "impulse legato" for choir?....that would be pretty hard to resist


----------



## RudyS (Jul 20, 2022)

DJiLAND said:


> Hans Zimmer Human Brass! Wow!


Consisting of 35 Bariton singers!


----------



## ism (Jul 20, 2022)

ka00 said:


> Yeah, I get you. But if it's a completely different method than their previous one, and it sounds way better, then it's at least nice to have a name to call it when talking about it.


Yep. And there's no particular reason I actually need to understand what "Impulse Legato" is. If it sound good they can call it anything they want - so long as it still sounds as good as it does, they can call it "Blablablablabla Legato", and I'm not at all bothered one way to the other.

It's just that this is a legitimate moment (much like "power legato") where it feels like vacuous marketing happy talk fluff genuinely merits seem (friendly) mockery.


Seriously though, a choir in AIR with Impluse Legato (or "Blablabla legato or Call it Whatever You Want legato) - very exciting.


----------



## Flyo (Jul 20, 2022)

I left EW in cart so many times. I hope to get this!


----------



## ka00 (Jul 20, 2022)

ism said:


> it feels like vacuous marketing happy talk fluff genuinely merits seem (friendly) mockery.


Oh sure. You could sort of see through it as a way of not having to explicitly admit "we know legato was our weak point until now, so here is our legato as it should have always been". I don't know if they called it a revolutionary new technique, but it certainly is revolutionary for them. So I really hope it becomes the new standard technique across all their new libraries. It seems only befitting a company with their considerable resources.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Jul 20, 2022)

Whoever guessed Eric Whitacre Choir, probably are right

https://www.instagram.com/p/CgPXpTpsHpn/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 20, 2022)

Yeah, what I was expecting.. Choirs ! 

Is it a EWC 2 , or something else , ie. Symphonic Choirs (but not an E.W. involved production) ?


----------



## Go To 11 (Jul 20, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Yeah, what I was expecting.. Choirs !
> 
> Is it a EWC 2 , or something else , ie. Symphonic Choirs (but not an E.W. involved production) ?


We know EW is doing a new libe with Spitfire, so it will be him.


----------



## curtisschweitzer (Jul 20, 2022)

Words cannot describe how excited I would be for an EWC 2.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 20, 2022)

Go To 11 said:


> We know EW is doing a new libe with Spitfire, so it will be him.


----------



## ka00 (Jul 20, 2022)

By the way, is the second row also arranged the way you'd expect for singers? Or could it be for other instruments combined with choir?

Like if it was Spitfire present Eric Whitacre's Deep Space Orchestra. And it was mostly singers, but there were vibes or glock ensembles, woodwinds, etc. blended in interesting ways.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 20, 2022)

ka00 said:


> By the way, is the second row also arranged the way you'd expect for singers? Or could it be for other instruments combined with choir?
> 
> Like if it was Spitfire present Eric Whitacre's Deep Space Orchestra. And it was mostly singers, but there were vibes or glock ensembles, woodwinds, etc. blended in interesting ways.


Hopefully no instruments recorded with the choir, that would make using them tricky.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jul 20, 2022)

I’m going to throw my guess hat into the ring & say it’s a London Contemporary Voices library


----------



## gedlig (Jul 20, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hopefully no instruments recorded with the choir, that would make using them tricky.


Just tell them not to play when you're pressing a key


----------



## Casiquire (Jul 20, 2022)

prodigalson said:


> huh. I really thought EWC was supposed to be their Choir at AIR. Curious to hear what this brings to the table to EWC doesn't...but Appassionata-style "impulse legato" for choir?....that would be pretty hard to resist


EWC is a very distinctive choir sound though, and is designed around his music. They need a general purpose choir


----------



## jbuhler (Jul 20, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> EWC is a very distinctive choir sound though, and is designed around his music. They need a general purpose choir


Do they need to offer a general all-purpose choir, though? I mean, there are lots of general purpose choirs available. It's true that no one has really nailed it yet, but I doubt SF would either because I think the problems of choirs and the voice in general are quite vexing beyond vowels (and even the vowels pose significant issues). In any case, I'm much more interested in potential extensions to EWC (especially if they venture onto the terrain of consonants) than another all-purpose choir.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Jul 20, 2022)

A Spitfire Symphonic Choir with EWC-style EVOs and Appassionata-quality legatos would be very relevant to my interests.


----------



## blaggins (Jul 20, 2022)

Interested to see what they come up with... but if it's a symphonic choir, well, there's a lot of them out there these days... I'm also betting lots of folks that had a gap in that area also recently picked up AI Chorus and won't be interested regardless?


----------



## Kevperry777 (Jul 20, 2022)

Welp I was totally wrong! Interesting....so help me, please tell me this won't be 60 singers doing only mezzoforte and below.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jul 20, 2022)

ka00 said:


> Whoa. Does this have like 60 singers? First row looked like 32.


I count 50 total.


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 20, 2022)

Air Studios is really THE studio for voices. Hope this is "general purpose" to fill in what EW does't do.
And will be interesting to see if it advances any vocal-library technology like CHORUS!


----------



## ka00 (Jul 20, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> I count 50 total.


Yeah, you're right. I just blew up a screen grab now and that's what it looks like.


----------



## cqd (Jul 20, 2022)

I still think it's HZ brass..
That's just the seating arrangement for the 50 trumpets patches..


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Jul 20, 2022)

I guess I was right! I guessed an originals choir or new choir because I've seen the most comments on people wanting an originals choir or an updated EWC...
If I remember right @muziksculp gave my idea the snoring symbol....hmmm


----------



## RonOrchComp (Jul 20, 2022)

Nine plus pages in a little over 2 days. Sheesh. You know - if we all stopped talking about what we think the library is going to be, SFA might go out of business.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 20, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> I guess I was right! I guessed an originals choir or new choir because I've seen the most comments on people wanting an originals choir or an updated EWC...
> If I remember right @muziksculp gave my idea the snoring symbol....hmmm


That snoring symbol was for the 'Originals' possibility, but if it is a new heavyweight Choir library, I'm excited. I already have EWC , so hoping that I can get this new Symph. Choirs at a special discount. We shall see.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jul 20, 2022)

RonOrchComp said:


> Nine plus pages in a little over 2 days. Sheesh. You know - if we all stopped talking about what we think the library is going to be, SFA might go out of business.


I think they’ve moved well beyond us now. They don’t bother posting official threads half the time.


----------



## gedlig (Jul 20, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> That snoring symbol was for the 'Originals' possibility, but if it is a new heavyweight Choir library, I'm excited. I already have EWC , so hoping that I can get this new Symph. Choirs at a special discount. We shall see.


>heavyweight
>Spitfire Audio

pick one :D


----------



## jbuhler (Jul 20, 2022)

So EWC II= EWC Symphonic (original: EWC Chamber) on analogy with SCS and SSS?

Or is this a choir without substantial involvement by Whitacre?


----------



## Casiquire (Jul 20, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> Do they need to offer a general all-purpose choir, though? I mean, there are lots of general purpose choirs available. It's true that no one has really nailed it yet, but I doubt SF would either because I think the problems of choirs and the voice in general are quite vexing beyond vowels (and even the vowels pose significant issues). In any case, I'm much more interested in potential extensions to EWC (especially if they venture onto the terrain of consonants) than another all-purpose choir.


I think we do. We need more competition between general purpose choir libraries. I also don't expect Spitfire or OT or VSL to really change the game, but they'll absolutely push it forward in some unique ways. It'll be a lot harder for OT and VSL to stand out now that their huge competitor dropped their version, and I'm sure they'll try to stand out regardless. I'm excited for what I believe are the upcoming choir wars (which actually may have been kicked off by Chorus but I'm no archaeologist). I think we can assume OT is developing something, whether they've said so or not. This actually really excites me, and knowing how Spitfire is about tone and knowing how praised Appassionata's phrasing and legato are...they might just get me.


----------



## lettucehat (Jul 20, 2022)

Just don’t make it an obligatory part of the SSO package forcing me to buy it along with the rest! 😬


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 20, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> So EWC II= EWC Symphonic (original: EWC Chamber) on analogy with SCS and SSS?
> 
> Or is this a choir without substantial involvement by Whitacre?


Same question here. I wonder if Eric is involved in developing this new Choir library ?


----------



## rhizomusicosmos (Jul 20, 2022)

I'd love to see an Originals choir with the EW sound. Even in tandem with a general choir library. The Labs choir is gorgeous, but I wish there was a little more of it.


----------



## Reznov981 (Jul 20, 2022)

I have to say, I feel cheated. In Australia, it's July 21. I now have a right to know what the library is, because that's what the announcement said. But for me the announcement will be 2am July 22! A scam! A ruse! Tomfoolery!


----------



## PaulieDC (Jul 20, 2022)

Niv Schrieber said:


> It's the bbc symphony orchestra recorded at air with hans zimmer producing the library and high strings players from abbey road


With a downloadable IR from Teldex, just to mix it up a little.

Hey, maybe it's that: Spitfire's first Convolution Reverb in partnership with Air to bring us access to all the rooms including the water closet. Every other close-miked library you own could then mix seamlessly with the 7.6 million you/we/me/them spent at Spitfire. I'd leap on something like that. Probably already mention in this mega-thread somewhere.


----------



## Kevperry777 (Jul 20, 2022)

Is it too late to hope for Hans Zimmer Choir?


----------



## DJiLAND (Jul 20, 2022)

Looking forward to getting the Bloodborne Choir sound.


----------



## Getsumen (Jul 20, 2022)

DJiLAND said:


> Looking forward to getting the Bloodborne Choir sound.








Bloodborne - "Cleric Beast" RE-REMAKE


Finally finished this track. It took a slightly different turn than the previous version from last year. Remade the actual lyrics because that's how I roll. There's definitely more "anime energy" in this version in case you're into that. Thanks for listening! Feel free to share your thoughts...



vi-control.net





Totally unrelated to this thread but just thought you might find this fun


----------



## PaulieDC (Jul 20, 2022)

Does Spitfire usually reveal their hand? I was surprised to see the Instagram photo, doesn't seem like them. And the post from EW where he said he was starting a new project, that wasn't that long ago... unless those seats in the shot are all of the programmers on lunch break (as if we get a lunch break, lol).


----------



## Zamenhof (Jul 21, 2022)

Initially, I was disappointed to learn that Spitfire weren't talking about *Abbey Road Modular*. It's by far their most anticipated library (even though they disagree).

However, I'm a *choir library hoarder* so I'm definitely checking out EWC2. For a long time, I was on the fence with EWC1. The demos were far from the music I compose. When I finally caved (thanks to 50% off), I realised that EWC is astounding and more flexible than I thought. It's definitely on par with the best choir libraries from *Strezov*.

My pieces contain *lyrics *in English, Latin, Chinese, and Danish so of course some kind of word or *phrase builder* would be high on my list. But with EWC, Spitfire made a big deal out of going in the opposite direction. But we'll see.


----------



## tritonely (Jul 21, 2022)

And with a new most anticipated library coming today there also have to be some libraries retiring:
- Andy Findon Kit Bag 1
- Andy Findon Kit Bag 2
- North 7 Vintage Keys
all 60% off till 12th of august






Spitfire Audio — Offers


From introductory prices on our newest libraries to our most exciting promotions



www.spitfireaudio.com


----------



## VVEremita (Jul 21, 2022)

I really hope it adds something new to the EWC concept.

For me, a choir without syllables is like a string library without legato  I don't think a choir without syllables can ever be my go-to solution. OT, Strezov, AI, they all do it so well. Even a small touch like Ark 5 legato with slowly shifting vowels creates a pseudo-lyrical effect and adds so much musical information and realism.


----------



## Reznov981 (Jul 21, 2022)

With only 3 and a half hours left to go, we are running out of time to speculate. It is therefore my duty to take a final stand. We know it's a choir library, but we can still guess who's in it!
I'm going to guess:
At least one guy named Barry. Incidentally, Barry is actually a soprano, but I don't mean a member of the Italian mafia like in the show.
There will be 5 choir members with treble clef tattoos.
13 choir members will be fans of Lord of the Rings, that just feels like a given.
3 people will fall in love with each other as a result of their experience being recorded together for this library. You read right, 3.
Christian Henson, when he thought no one was looking, sneaked into the back row of the choir for the recording, wearing a fake moustache as a disguise. Everybody could tell, but they felt bad, so they pretended not to notice.
And because no one else is going to guess this, and I feel we should cover every conceivable possibility: Paul Thompson isn't very excited about this library. Mildly excited, perhaps, but not _very_. I know I've wasted your time if you read this, but I hope you enjoyed the ride.
C ya


----------



## Akarin (Jul 21, 2022)

Spitfire was used to be known for subpar string legato. They made Appassionata which became an instant favorite legato library for many.

Spitfire is known for brass that can't reach f to fff... my money is on a specialized fff brass library.


----------



## prodigalson (Jul 21, 2022)

dunamisstudio said:


> Whoever guessed Eric Whitacre Choir, probably are right
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/CgPXpTpsHpn/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link






Akarin said:


> Spitfire is known for brass that can't reach f to fff... my money is on a specialized fff brass library.


Strangest brass I've ever heard...


----------



## Akarin (Jul 21, 2022)

prodigalson said:


> Strangest brass I've ever heard...


HA! I didn't see that one. Yeah... A choir for SSO then :-p


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Jul 21, 2022)

VSL synchronized choir announced just now.

The world is full of coincidences 

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/new-synchron-ized-voices-choir-soloists-whistler.127779/


----------



## Denkii (Jul 21, 2022)

Jasper you hear that?
Release Pacific Strings now and grab your part of the July/August spendings pie before it's too late!


----------



## ka00 (Jul 21, 2022)

Denkii said:


> Jasper you hear that?
> Release Pacific Strings now and grab your part of the July/August spendings pie before it's too late!


He has 90 minutes.


----------



## JokerOne (Jul 21, 2022)

Whatever it is, I'm hoping that the mic positions give it a close (no reverb), a mid, and a far (reverb) sound/feel to it. The Abbey Road One collection has too much reverb for me, but thats just me.


----------



## Denkii (Jul 21, 2022)

JokerOne said:


> Whatever it is, I'm hoping that the mic positions give it a close (no reverb), a mid, and a far (reverb) sound/feel to it. The Abbey Road One collection has too much reverb for me, but thats just me.


There's no such thing as no reverb at air.


----------



## ism (Jul 21, 2022)

Akarin said:


> Spitfire was used to be known for subpar string legato.


Hmm. I'm not sure I agree with this. Certain it's subpar to CSS when looking for a particular super hyper romantic "look at me I'm legato" legato.

For other styles, I think it's fair to say that SF legato has been entirely on par with OT and other best in class legatos.

But yes, Appassionata is a real step forward. Such a joy to play.



JokerOne said:


> Whatever it is, I'm hoping that the mic positions give it a close (no reverb),



Echoing the above ... I'd suggest that you'd be better to think of close mics as providing extra detail that you can mix with the tree. This isn't a style of sound engineering that was ever mean to simulate dry recording. AIR is just never going to be dry, and trying to fake dry with close mics has kind of an uncanny, uncomfortable feel to it. The magic is in the trees.


----------



## JokerOne (Jul 21, 2022)

Denkii said:


> There's no such thing as no reverb at air.


Ugh.. I own BBCSO Core (waiting to upgrade to Pro), and the level of reverb for me is acceptable. I like reverb, but if I'm going for a more personal up front sound I want to be able to tone it down.


----------



## tritonely (Jul 21, 2022)

The insta-story (not post, but profile story) from 4 minutes ago says 'ORIG!NALS'...








Spitfire Audio (@spitfireaudio) • Instagram photos and videos


135K Followers, 1,408 Following, 2,914 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Spitfire Audio (@spitfireaudio)




www.instagram.com


----------



## becolossal (Jul 21, 2022)

JokerOne said:


> Ugh.. I own BBCSO Core (waiting to upgrade to Pro), and the level of reverb for me is acceptable. I like reverb, but if I'm going for a more personal up front sound I want to be able to tone it down.


The entire point of libraries recorded at Air or Abbey Road IS the reverb. If you want drier stuff, Spitfire's Studio series, or VSL will give you that.


----------



## ism (Jul 21, 2022)

JokerOne said:


> Ugh.. I own BBCSO Core (waiting to upgrade to Pro), and the level of reverb for me is acceptable. I like reverb, but if I'm going for a more personal up front sound I want to be able to tone it down.


You can add a lot of detail with tree. To the point that it feels like you're you're standing quite close to the musicians. 

What you can't do is pretend that you're not in AIR. You still need the tree mics to fill out the spatiality. 

This can still feel quite intimate. In particular, the spatiality capture in the tree mic can really make you feel like you're physically, viscerally in the same space. So I think that the dry=intimate wet=not intimate is a dichotomy that can be deconstructed a bit. 

But such an "intimate of shared spatiality" is still not dry. It's never going to be dry if it's recorded in AIR.


----------



## mybadmemory (Jul 21, 2022)

JokerOne said:


> Ugh.. I own BBCSO Core (waiting to upgrade to Pro), and the level of reverb for me is acceptable. I like reverb, but if I'm going for a more personal up front sound I want to be able to tone it down.


With Pro you can! Still not a dry studio sound, but considerably more up front than Core.


----------



## ka00 (Jul 21, 2022)

tritonely said:


> The insta-story (not post, but profile story) from 4 minutes ago says 'ORIG!NALS'...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do they even do premiere’s of their originals libraries? I can’t see the story, but maybe because I’m checking on a web browser.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jul 21, 2022)

"Join Homay for the launch of *our most anticipated library yet....*"
They can't help it


----------



## JokerOne (Jul 21, 2022)

mybadmemory said:


> With Pro you can! Still not a dry studio sound, but considerably more up front than Core.


that will work for me. thanks


----------



## tritonely (Jul 21, 2022)

ka00 said:


> Do they even do premiere’s of their originals libraries?


Certainly! This marketing has taken longer as they mostly tease it 1-2 days before the premiere. 2 weeks ago they released Originals Tape Percussion with a YT premiere and also a chance to win the library in the chat.


----------



## JokerOne (Jul 21, 2022)

becolossal said:


> The entire point of libraries recorded at Air or Abbey Road IS the reverb. If you want drier stuff, Spitfire's Studio series, or VSL will give you that.


thanks, I'll have to give that a better listen when I have time.


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Jul 21, 2022)

Maybe (just maybe lol ) the chior is only PART of the library (ala Ark series) 🤔.


----------



## ka00 (Jul 21, 2022)

Emmanuel Rousseau said:


> "Join Homay for the launch of *our most anticipated library yet....*"
> They can't help it



F me that’s too much hype for an Originals release.

I will still happily buy it and I’m sure it’s going to be good! But man, how could their most highly anticipated library be an Original, which by definition is of extremely limited content.


----------



## cqd (Jul 21, 2022)

ka00 said:


> F me that’s too much hype for an Originals release.
> 
> _*“Our most disappointing marketing miscalculation”*_
> 
> I will still happily buy it and I’m sure it’s going to be good! But man, how could their most highly anticipated library be an Original, which by definition is of extremely limited content.


Their big marketing miscalculation was without a doubt BBCSO..They've toned everything down since..An originals choir would be OK..


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jul 21, 2022)

Here’s a thought - their customer base is way broader than folks at Vi-C. Hell, they haven’t even posted a thread yet on this. Maybe it’s most anticipated for their other customers, of which they surely have a ton these days. I think they care very little what the Vi-C pot stirrers think these days.


----------



## jbuhler (Jul 21, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Here’s a thought - their customer base is way broader than folks at Vi-C. Hell, they haven’t even posted a thread yet on this. Maybe it’s most anticipated for their other customers, of which they surely have a ton these days. I think they care very little what the Vi-C pot stirrers think these days.


True. Though I’m sure someone at SF noticed that this campaign strategy was effective in a way that some of their recent marketing work has not been.


----------



## Denkii (Jul 21, 2022)

Emmanuel Rousseau said:


> "Join Homay for the launch of *our most anticipated library yet....*"
> They can't help it


Most anticipated by who?
Management? Maybe what this offers most is a higher profit margin than usual?


----------



## Daren Audio (Jul 21, 2022)

tritonely said:


> The insta-story (not post, but profile story) from 4 minutes ago says 'ORIG!NALS'...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. Looks like 'ORIG!NALS'. It's a WIN and budget friendly for all.

I'll most likely pick up both this one to use with other (AIR libraries) and also VSL synchronized choir (for MIR Pro3D).


----------



## Casiquire (Jul 21, 2022)

cqd said:


> Their big marketing miscalculation was without a doubt BBCSO..They've toned everything down since..An originals choir would be OK..


I'm confused. Wasn't BBCSO massively successful? I might be missing the point



Daren Audio said:


> Yes. Looks like 'ORIG!NALS'. It's a WIN and budget friendly for all.
> 
> I'll most likely pick up both this one to use with other (AIR libraries) and also VSL synchronized choir (for MIR Pro3D).




Actually that's a bit disappointing. I was hoping for their take on a full fledged choir, and if we're being truthful that's certainly more anticipated than a stripped down Originals version


----------



## becolossal (Jul 21, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Here’s a thought - their customer base is way broader than folks at Vi-C. Hell, they haven’t even posted a thread yet on this. Maybe it’s most anticipated for their other customers, of which they surely have a ton these days. I think they care very little what the Vi-C pot stirrers think these days.


This is entirely it. Think of how many submissions they had for their Westworld comptetion. VI-C accounted for a VERY small fraction of that. I think it's cool that they keep making these smaller libraries to give newcomers a lower barrier to entry. Cost of tools should never be something that precludes someone from exploring an interest. I bet their overall strategy is shifting even more to smaller releases like this. Cheaper overhead, greater return. They'll still have teams working on the bigger stuff, but a constant content drip seems to be their primary focus.

That said, the "most anticipated release ever" stuff is so tired at this point.


----------



## JokerOne (Jul 21, 2022)

Denkii said:


> Most anticipated by who?
> Management? Maybe what this offers most is a higher profit margin than usual?


It has us talking about it. so. maybe.


----------



## Kevperry777 (Jul 21, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> VSL synchronized choir announced just now.
> 
> The world is full of coincidences
> 
> https://vi-control.net/community/threads/new-synchron-ized-voices-choir-soloists-whistler.127779/


DAAANG. Cold blooded. I like it.


----------



## stodesign12 (Jul 21, 2022)

I mean, their most anticipated products are AR modular orchestra, AIR convolution reverb or HZ Brass, right?


----------



## gedlig (Jul 21, 2022)

You could also add consistently sliced and timed samples to that list


----------



## wildcatkid (Jul 21, 2022)

Originals Choir, meh...


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jul 21, 2022)

Holy crap, it _is_ an Originals Choir. And 50 voices in AIR.

Originals Epic Choir!


----------



## Noeticus (Jul 21, 2022)

Great pricing!


----------



## Loerpert (Jul 21, 2022)

I've just decided that I'm going to be less involved in these hype threads from now on.. 
I mean it's really really great that Spitfire releases this quality for that price, but the marketing suggested something... bigger.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jul 21, 2022)

I was only joking when I said it might be Originals…


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Jul 21, 2022)

29 bucks , sweet , i’m in


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Jul 21, 2022)

I fucking guessed it eh? What’s up @muziksculp 😎🤣😂🙏🏼🤙🏼✌🏼


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jul 21, 2022)

Loerpert said:


> I've just decided that I'm going to be less involved in these hype threads from now on..
> I mean it's really really great that Spitfire releases this quality for that price, but the marketing suggested something... bigger.


I think it’s our own fault for overhyping an instagram post. 😅


----------



## becolossal (Jul 21, 2022)

Overblown hype aside, a choir in AIR that sounds that good for $29 is pretty fucking remarkable. The amount of money I had to pay 20 years ago to get somewhere even remotely close to that, well let's just say it was a LOT more than $29.


----------



## Technostica (Jul 21, 2022)

I was hoping for Eric Whitacre drunkenly singing Sex Pistol tunes with Hans Zimmer conducting in a bathrobe.
Well it would certainly have been original anyway.


----------



## Loerpert (Jul 21, 2022)

Alex Fraser said:


> I think it’s our own fault for overhyping an instagram post. 😅


You may be very right about that.


----------



## Flyo (Jul 21, 2022)

Epic Choir for $29… I can’t complain! Wonderful


----------



## Mornats (Jul 21, 2022)

A Spitfire choir recorded in Air for £29 (£19 for as I had a gift card from an Originals promo a while back). Hell yeah, I even broke my buying hiatus for this.


----------



## Daren Audio (Jul 21, 2022)

Epic Choirs! $29. Hard to beat. Great with Intimate Strings!


----------



## Composer 2021 (Jul 21, 2022)

I'm surprised that they considered an Originals product to be the most awaited product ever. However it's only 29 dollars and sounds good enough to be a workhorse choir library for most uses, with a fraction of the disc space required for most choir libraries! Must purchase!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 21, 2022)

Originals — Essential Cinematic Ingredients


Amazing sample libraries for £29 $29 €29




www.spitfireaudio.com





£29? Do they think we'll buy anything cheap as if it is some kind of 'no-brainer', even though it adds up to debt and marital disharmony?

And epic choir? Do they think we are really into over-dramatic, easy-win products to give our scrawny compositions the illusion of emotional heft?


----------



## filipjonathan (Jul 21, 2022)

It sounds great to be fair. I just wish, like with some previous Originals, that they went a step further, added legato, and charged $49.


----------



## Caleb Joshua (Jul 21, 2022)

why 7 shorts and not 12 marcatos? thats what would have made it a buy.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 21, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> It sounds great to be fair. I just wish, like with some previous Originals, that they went a step further, added legato, and charged $49.


Absolutely! I'm a fan of using legato sparingly; not of not using it at all!


----------



## Robert_G (Jul 21, 2022)

Lol, there is nothing more pleasing than watching Spitfire fanboys get hyped up for super lame marketing that is guaranteed to let them down.


----------



## JokerOne (Jul 21, 2022)

So it said before the webcast that you had a chance to win it. Now it doesn't. What did I miss. I'll still buy it, but for larger more expensive libraries I would like to make sure I'm entered in the contest rather than hearing about it afterwards. thanks!


----------



## filipjonathan (Jul 21, 2022)

JokerOne said:


> So it said before the webcast that you had a chance to win it. Now it doesn't. What did I miss. I'll still buy it, but for larger more expensive libraries I would like to make sure I'm entered in the contest rather than hearing about it afterwards. thanks!


I think they gave away two copies in the live chat.


----------



## cqd (Jul 21, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> I'm confused. Wasn't BBCSO massively successful? I might be missing the point


Yeah, it was..but it was MASSIVELY hyped..
And many felt it didn't deliver..(player didn't work on Windows..2 dynamic layers).. There was quite a bit of giving out when it dropped..They calmed down on the hype after that..


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Jul 21, 2022)

i ‘got through’ what appear’d to be a major spitfire release for only 29 bucks.
I ain’t complaining lol …(sounds lovely too)


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 21, 2022)

Two copies were given to the first to have their answer to a question appear in the chat timeline.

I didn't know the answer either time.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Jul 21, 2022)

Alex Fraser said:


> I think it’s our own fault for overhyping an instagram post. 😅


Really? "The one you've been waiting for" ?

Edited to remove 'all' from the sentence above, misquoted


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jul 21, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> Lol, there is nothing more pleasing than watching Spitfire fanboys get hyped up for super lame marketing that is guaranteed to let them down.


I think you’re missing the point. It’s all a bit of idiotic fun. Nothing more. 🤷‍♂️

Unless your post is a joke within a joke that I’ve missed due to lack of coffee. 😉


----------



## JokerOne (Jul 21, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> I think they gave away two copies in the live chat.


to who?


----------



## Robert_G (Jul 21, 2022)

Alex Fraser said:


> I think you’re missing the point. It’s all a bit of idiotic fun. Nothing more. 🤷‍♂️


Maybe for you, but I'm willing to bet there were some here who didn't sleep last night.


----------



## Denkii (Jul 21, 2022)

JokerOne said:


> to who?


You want to mobilize the goon squad?


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Jul 21, 2022)

Another low point for marketing from @Spitfire Team : Taking advantage of the fact that a lot of us are waiting for their modular orchestra to be announced, then calling _this_ modest release "The one you've been waiting for".


----------



## Kevperry777 (Jul 21, 2022)

The marketing was dumb. The library is an amazing deal. The men’s section sounds fantastic. (Women usually sound great)


----------



## ka00 (Jul 21, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> "The one you've been waiting for"


I now understand that the “you” here is YouTube commenters.

Interesting that EW’s name is nowhere on the product page. Makes me wonder if there’s going to still be an expanded, 50-singer EWC2 at some point.

Either that or EW had nothing to do with this Originals release.


----------



## JokerOne (Jul 21, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Two copies were given to the first to have their answer to a question appear in the chat timeline.
> 
> I didn't know the answer either time.


I didn't even see the question. This is one thing I don't care for about their marketing at all. 

50% off sale if you buy while I'm submerged in this tub of ice water in my back yard. 14, 13, 12, 10..... 3, 2. 1.. 

Too late!

I'm sure I wouldn't have been able to answer the question any better than guess within artillery range where on planet earth some snow covered tundra was during one of the contests. 

I'm glad somebody figured it out.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jul 21, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> Another low point for marketing from @Spitfire Team : Taking advantage of the fact that a lot of us are waiting for their modular orchestra to be announced, then calling _this_ modest release "The one you've been waiting for".


To be fair, a _lot_ of people have been asking for an Originals choir, just not here.


----------



## becolossal (Jul 21, 2022)

ka00 said:


> I now understand that the “you” here is YouTube commenters.
> 
> Interesting that EW’s name is nowhere on the product page. To go from having a library with your name on it, to having your name be nowhere makes me wonder if there’s going to still be an expanded, 50-singer EWC2 at some point.
> 
> Either that or EW had nothing to do with this Originals release.


His name is nowhere on the product page because he didn't have anything to do with it. Separate product.


----------



## becolossal (Jul 21, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> To be fair, a _lot_ of people have been asking for an Originals choir, just not here.


How DARE you suggest there is life outside of VI-C? You've brought great offense and shame for the 3 people here who are upset by this release.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jul 21, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> To be fair, a _lot_ of people have been asking for an Originals choir, just not here.


Yeah, and that’s key. VI-C isn’t really in alignment with the rest of the SF user-base anymore. ‘Tis what it is.


----------



## Denkii (Jul 21, 2022)

First originals i picked up.
Some want to tell you that you can never have enough string libraries but we all know this only really applies to choir.


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 21, 2022)

Ordering Originals # 8 right now ! _ yet always feel like 'newcomer' ! 😁

_Where to find 1/2 price Code ?? 👼🏻_


----------



## Drundfunk (Jul 21, 2022)

Well @OrchestralTools, your chance to shine!


----------



## ism (Jul 21, 2022)

Alex Fraser said:


> I think it’s our own fault for overhyping an instagram post. 😅


Moi, je ne regret rien.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jul 21, 2022)

Sounds amazing for £29, unbelievable how many great affordable libraries there are for new composers these days!


----------



## axb312 (Jul 21, 2022)

Sounds awesome! Is @Spitfire Team no longer on VI-C?


----------



## JokerOne (Jul 21, 2022)

Denkii said:


> First originals i picked up.
> Some want to tell you that you can never have enough string libraries but we all know this only really applies to choir.


I have a few, they are a very good value.


----------



## Michel Simons (Jul 21, 2022)

Denkii said:


> Some want to tell you that you can never have enough string libraries but we all know this only really applies to choir.


Well, it's only one person in this whole universe and all parallel universes...and then some...


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jul 21, 2022)

Denkii said:


> First originals i picked up.
> Some want to tell you that you can never have enough string libraries but we all know this only really applies to choir.


Eh, vocal cords are like strings, anyways.


----------



## ka00 (Jul 21, 2022)

becolossal said:


> His name is nowhere on the product page because he didn't have anything to do with it. Separate product.


I just had a chance to watch the video. I see that he wasn’t conducting.


----------



## ism (Jul 21, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> Lol, there is nothing more pleasing than watching Spitfire fanboys get hyped up for super lame marketing that is guaranteed to let them down.


Don't know what your talking about. This was actually a pretty fun thread, culminating in pretty fun library.


----------



## Robert_G (Jul 21, 2022)

ism said:


> Don't know what your talking about. This was actually a pretty fun thread, culminating in pretty fun library.


You know by now Im going to take a poke at Spitfire whenever I can......


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jul 21, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> You know by now Im going to take a poke at Spitfire whenever I can......


We all know you're a closet Spitfire fan


----------



## Daren Audio (Jul 21, 2022)

axb312 said:


> Sounds awesome! Is @Spitfire Team no longer on VI-C?









OUT NOW: Originals Epic Choir - The One You've Been Waiting For...


Explore the endless potential of the human voice with a 50-piece large-scale ensemble Available now for just £29/$29/€29 - https://bit.ly/3yZOOdm 🎙 3 Signals including 'Ethereal' created using post-production FX to add an atmospheric quality 🎙 12 different articulations at your fingertips -...




vi-control.net


----------



## ism (Jul 21, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> You know by now Im going to take a poke at Spitfire whenever I can......


Well, if you listen to the walkthrough this one would probably suite your style a lot more than EWC.

Not at much as Chorus of course, but even if you have Chorus, there's some gorgeous etherial bits, and some fantastic dynamics on the syllables, for instance, that I bet would meaningfully augment the Chorus palette.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 21, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Eh, vocal cords are like strings, anyways.


I do NOT want to join your choir!


----------



## Vlzmusic (Jul 21, 2022)

Looks like another gem, just like the Frozen Strings were.


----------



## ism (Jul 21, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I do NOT want to join your choir!


Especially if there's a lot of col legno.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 21, 2022)

ism said:


> Especially if there's a lot of col legno.


The horror!


----------



## ism (Jul 21, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> The horror!


Don't give sample makers any ideas!


----------



## walkaschaos (Jul 21, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Eh, vocal cords are like strings, anyways.


Meat Strings


----------



## Robert_G (Jul 21, 2022)

ism said:


> Well, if you listen to the walkthrough this one would probably suite your style a lot more than EWC.
> 
> Not at much as Chorus of course, but even if you have Chorus, there's some gorgeous etherial bits, and some fantastic dynamics on the syllables, for instance, that I bet would meaningfully augment the Chorus palette.


Agree....it sounds good for the price.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 21, 2022)

walkaschaos said:


> Meat Strings


----------



## carlc (Jul 21, 2022)

Denkii said:


> First originals i picked up.
> Some want to tell you that you can never have enough string libraries but we all know this only really applies to choir.





Michel Simons said:


> Well, it's only one person in this whole universe and all parallel universes...and then some...


There is a lot of "excitement" that we found strings on Mars. Seemed interesting at first, but then I realized, meh, no legato.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Jul 21, 2022)

I have EWC and relegated it to an old SSD as I found it's volume too low for my needs

I am now tempted by this at $29 (hopefully will not need to add massive amounts of gain to it like I did with EWC)


----------



## Casiquire (Jul 21, 2022)

cqd said:


> Yeah, it was..but it was MASSIVELY hyped..
> And many felt it didn't deliver..(player didn't work on Windows..2 dynamic layers).. There was quite a bit of giving out when it dropped..They calmed down on the hype after that..


Well, it doesn't look like they learned the lesson long term lol


----------



## juliandoe (Jul 21, 2022)

Drundfunk said:


> Well Orchestral Tools, your chance to shine!


They already did a €38 female choir last week.


----------



## Drundfunk (Jul 21, 2022)

juliandoe said:


> They already did a €38 female choir last week.


I don't want cheap, I want comprehensive. And the Tallinn choir isn't exactly a standalone library, but part of a collection (which I already own since relase) .


----------



## Drundfunk (Jul 21, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


>



This is soo messed up....I like it!


----------



## juliandoe (Jul 21, 2022)

Well, fortunately, it's not an introductory price. So, it's a pass for now. 
Still waiting for Abbey Road One Legato String...


----------



## MelodicAdagio (Jul 21, 2022)

Sounds good overall and it's a great value for the price. I'm not sure if it's the "most anticipated" or whatever. When I first heard the announcement of a pending announcement, I expected something different. But I'll probably pick it up.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 21, 2022)

Drundfunk said:


> This is soo messed up....I like it!


I admire the commitment and craft, if not the particular choice of material!


----------



## Niv Schrieber (Jul 21, 2022)

Honestly it sounds great because it's a choir in air studios, but the attack on the short notes syllables sound weird and inconsistent unfortunately...as usual from spitfire. Other then that, again, sounds great for what it is.


----------



## SupremeFist (Jul 21, 2022)

MorphineNoir said:


> I have EWC and relegated it to an old SSD as I found it's volume too low for my needs
> 
> I am now tempted by this at $29 (hopefully will not need to add massive amounts of gain to it like I did with EWC)


You know there is an output level slider in the Spitfire player?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 21, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> You know there is an output level slider in the Spitfire player?


I'm pretty sure he meant the dynamics of the recorded vocals but, well, I do need to add a Gain plugin to most Spitfire libraries as the regular dials only go so far!


----------



## SupremeFist (Jul 21, 2022)

How does this compare to Oceania I?


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jul 21, 2022)

Shall we start guessing what next week’s mostanticipatedlibraryyet is going to be ?


----------



## RogiervG (Jul 21, 2022)

JimDiGritz said:


> anyone care to guess what the other 2 are?
> 
> View attachment 81200


No (don't derail the thread, by changing away from the primary subject: the spitfire product)


----------



## Flyo (Jul 21, 2022)

This pack is a fully recordings tests for the upcoming full choir EW2 I think.


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Jul 21, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> Another low point for marketing from @Spitfire Team : Taking advantage of the fact that a lot of us are waiting for their modular orchestra to be announced, then calling _this_ modest release "The one you've been waiting for".


I would argue this is their most awaited library. If you go to their youtube videos I can guarantee you that there will be at least one comment on each video asking for a choir library/an Originals Choir.


----------



## Casiquire (Jul 21, 2022)

It's pretty underwhelming to me. I was hoping for Appassionata but for choir. And the syllables do sound very weird to me. They sound way too snipped short on the front end.


----------



## Daren Audio (Jul 21, 2022)

GeorgeThatMusicGuy said:


> I would argue this is their most awaited library. If you go to their youtube videos I can guarantee you that there will be at least one comment asking for a choir library/an Originals Choir.


Yup. Even the premiere video showed the YouTube comments requesting an Originals Choir.


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Jul 21, 2022)

JimDiGritz said:


> It's amazing for £29..
> 
> Here's a fun little test, I've used SF Epic Choir and 3 other choir libraries in this example - anyone care to guess what the other 3 are?
> 
> View attachment ChoirTest2.mp3


Sounds amazing!


----------



## JimDiGritz (Jul 21, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> No (don't derail the thread, by changing away from the primary subject: the spitfire product)


Post has been deleted.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jul 21, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I'm pretty sure he meant the dynamics of the recorded vocals but, well, I do need to add a Gain plugin to most Spitfire libraries as the regular dials only go so far!


I'm pretty sure he meant the output level. EWC is rather quiet. And the legatos are all like 12-15 dB quieter than everything else. Even with the output level in the Spitfire plugin set to +12 dB you still need a gain plugin for the legatos, and some of the other articulations as well.


----------



## blaggins (Jul 21, 2022)

One has to wonder how many Originals they sell to justify 50 players in AIR for the day... then again I also wonder if Eric Whitacre *was* there that day, and this was done in the "leftover" time after they finished recording EWC2...


----------



## stodesign12 (Jul 21, 2022)

May be this is a paid demo-teaser for an upcoming big library, but to be honest, this sound for this price is actually incredible.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 21, 2022)

JimDiGritz said:


> Post has been deleted.


Was one of them the Eric Whitacre Choir? Anyway, they all sounded good, a couple sounded similar - 8Dio, maybe? - and the new Originals library seemed at home.


----------



## JimDiGritz (Jul 21, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Was one of them the Eric Whitacre Choir? Anyway, they all sounded good, a couple sounded similar - 8Dio, maybe? - and the new Originals library seemed at home.


Epic Choir, Lacrimosa, Tallin (Female) and EWC.


----------



## carlc (Jul 21, 2022)

tpoots said:


> One has to wonder how many Originals they sell to justify 50 players in AIR for the day... then again I also wonder if Eric Whitacre *was* there that day, and this was done in the "leftover" time after they finished recording EWC2...


That would make more sense.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jul 21, 2022)

tpoots said:


> One has to wonder how many Originals they sell to justify 50 players in AIR for the day... then again I also wonder if Eric Whitacre *was* there that day, and this was done in the "leftover" time after they finished recording EWC2...


That would be my guess. No way they rented out AIR Lyndhurst and hired 50 singers just for a $29 library.


----------



## ism (Jul 21, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> That would be my guess. No way they rented out AIR Lyndhurst and hired 50 singers just for a $29 library.



A few years ago you’d certainly be right. But now? Depends on just how much Labs + BBC Discover + Originals + Staffpad + who knows what else has extended their reach beyond the vi-c set, I should think.


----------



## Casiquire (Jul 21, 2022)

They could also be doing an unknown amount of behind-the-scenes tests, and not every product comes out the way they hope, so I wouldn't be surprised if some Originals are made of tests and research too


----------



## Lee Blaske (Jul 21, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> That would be my guess. No way they rented out AIR Lyndhurst and hired 50 singers just for a $29 library.


Kind of depends on how many virtual copies they sell. This whole business is getting pretty crazy. I see YouTube influencers posting how-to orchestration/composition/arranging videos and getting over 50,000 views. Seems like everyone in the world wants to score film music now. If Spitfire sells thousands and thousands of $29 libraries, they'll do fine.


----------



## Lee Blaske (Jul 21, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> They could also be doing an unknown amount of behind-the-scenes tests, and not every product comes out the way they hope, so I wouldn't be surprised if some Originals are made of tests and research too


That's possible. But the price of libraries, even fancy ones, has been plummeting over the years. Competition is ferocious, and perfectly good, older libraries never go away (as long as they're tweaked when player plugins get updated).


----------



## GtrString (Jul 21, 2022)

Its a low key, Scottish highlands choir. Tons of mics, drug mic, whiskey mic, without mic, burp mic, and several under the kilt mics.


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Jul 21, 2022)

Spitfire made £30million last year. These originals have got to be pretty profitable


----------



## Double Helix (Jul 21, 2022)

I like it! Pleasantly surprised that it is another Originals library (workable price point)


----------



## HarmonKard (Jul 21, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> They could also be doing an unknown amount of behind-the-scenes tests,



Yep - this could be a "test session" for a larger upcoming massive choir library.


----------



## filipjonathan (Jul 21, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> And the syllables do sound very weird to me. They sound way too snipped short on the front end.


Ahh thank you! I thought I was tripping. The attacks _do _sound weird, don't they? Maybe the tightness knob all the way to the left fixes that? 🤔


----------



## blaggins (Jul 21, 2022)

The Epic Choir shorts are *very* aggressive sounding to my ears. I can't decide if I actually like them or not, they don't sound very realistic in any case (realism may not even be the point of EPIC... heh).

There seems to a be a lot of "ts" in the transients. I was playing around with Freya/Wotan to see if I could get close to the sound and I can't quite get those libs to sound nearly as big or as aggressive (well not in 15 minutes anyway). Funny how it can make Freya/Wotan seem tame by comparison...


----------



## Daniel James (Jul 21, 2022)

Thats actually some decent content for $30. Same complaints as always, wonky sample editing, odd sounding cutoffs, and _that _UI.

But this is definitely worth 30 bucks for sure. I much prefer this low cost experimental version of Spitfire.

-DJ


----------



## ka00 (Jul 21, 2022)

Alex Fraser said:


> Join me in the buffet car on the hype train.







Which one is the buffet car?


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Jul 21, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> Ahh thank you! I thought I was tripping. The attacks _do _sound weird, don't they? Maybe the tightness knob all the way to the left fixes that? 🤔


Yeah in the video when they turned the tightness up it sounded atrocious, when it was at around 40% it sounded much better.


----------



## Kevperry777 (Jul 21, 2022)

I wonder…..this is a pretty big setup at air for a $29 original. Maybe this was “bonus”session time with an epic ewc down the road? But what do I know.


----------



## Denkii (Jul 21, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> way too snipped short on the front end.


I heard that before.
AYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## kevinh (Jul 21, 2022)

Daren Audio said:


> Yup. Even the premiere video showed the YouTube comments requesting an Originals Choir.


great….now I’m paranoid that my bad attempts at humor or nutty requests may get featured in one of their videos hahah


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Jul 21, 2022)

I put together a quick test of the longs and shorts. The longs I think are fantastic! The shorts, however, I'm not as big of a fan of on their own, however, if they were in context I think they would be fine. The attacks are a bit odd, however, I think that's something R4 and some other instruments can mask a bit


----------



## filipjonathan (Jul 21, 2022)

GeorgeThatMusicGuy said:


> I put together a quick test of the longs and shorts. The longs I think are fantastic! The shorts, however, I'm not as big of a fan of on their own, however, if they were in context I think they would be fine. The attacks are a bit odd, however, I think that's something R4 and some other instruments can mask a bit


The longs are beautiful indeed but it perplexes me that no one at SA wasn't like 'hey these shorts sound weird, let's look into it before we release it'...


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Jul 21, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> The longs are beautiful indeed but it perplexes me that no one at SA wasn't like 'hey these shorts sound weird, let's look into it before we release it'...


Yep it seems a simple bit more of attack would go miles


----------



## Flyo (Jul 21, 2022)

Yeah good material for 29. It seems actually that these recordings was a useful test of a large choir on air before the mayor release of EW2, like I say before on the thread. Besides the internal approach and the affordable price tag, the shorts could be much more well edited? Someone having the library already test this? release and tight knobs any?


----------



## Brasart (Jul 21, 2022)

Playing quickly with the library I think the shorts criticism is a bit overblown, to me they sound like the regular shorts you get in the 8Dio libraries; they work absolutely fine within the context of a mix, where shorts are paired with other instruments, but yes I wouldn't necessarily use them exposed otherwise, although its attack doesn't sound as severe at lower dynamics


----------



## idematoa (Jul 22, 2022)

01 - Arturia - SEM (Oberheim)
02 - Arturia - Solina
03 - Arturia - Pigments
04 - Arturia - Prophet 5
05 - Heavyocity - Foundations Piano
06 - UVI - Falcon (Sub + FX)
07 - Spitfire Audio - Originals - Cinematic Soft Piano
08 - Spitfire Audio - Albion Tundra
09 - Spitfire Audio - Eric Whitacre Choir
10 - Spitfire Audio - Originals - Epic Choir - Tenors & Basses: Episodic Combo 2


----------



## TomislavEP (Jul 22, 2022)

The announcement is undoubtedly pretentious, but in my case, it actually isn't very far from the truth. I've been waiting for an affordable choir library with more modern sounds than those that I already have. I'm using choirs and vocals very sparingly in my music so never wanted to invest too much in this department. The largest choir library that I have is Olympus Elements but this one seems like something that works well out of the box without much mucking around. Personally, I'm a fan of SA libraries recorded at AIR studios so this is an added bonus. Legato patches would be nice, but I can do without these in most cases.

Anyway, I'll be getting this in the future.


----------



## Jackal_King (Jul 22, 2022)

It sounds really good for the price. Kind of goes in-between the two other choir libraries that I use (Metropolis 5 Mixed Choir and Lacrimosa) Even though I was hoping for a follow up library for Appassionata, I'm willing to drop $29 to give this a try. But still keeping Chorus on my Black Friday wishlist.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 22, 2022)

Great library and great price!


----------



## easyrider (Jul 22, 2022)

Strokes Freya I bought for $98 in NI bundle sale tho.


----------



## Al Maurice (Jul 22, 2022)

It's probably something to do with Air Studio Lyndhurst, it's a former church with a dome ceiling.

I've never found the shorts from the libraries recorded there that convincing. Longs are great. To be fair Spitfire Audio now have some libraries recorded elsewhere where they've kind of made up for this.


----------



## idematoa (Jul 22, 2022)

*Epic Choir*
01 - Heavyocity - Fondations - Piano
*02 - Spitfire Audio - Originals - Epic Choir - Sopranos & Altos - Long Episodic Combo 1 
03 - Spitfire Audio - Originals - Epic Choir - Tenors & Basses - Long Episodic Combo 1*
04 - Spitfire Audio - Originals - Cinematic Frozen Strings - Long Flautando CS


----------



## shropshirelad (Jul 22, 2022)

I won't be buying any Spitfire Originals libraries until they change their idiotic £29 / $29 / €29 / 29 Groats etc pricing model. Don't they know that there's a cost of living crisis in the UK and this makes them look tone deaf to UK based musicians?


----------



## RogiervG (Jul 22, 2022)

JimDiGritz said:


> Post has been deleted.


What.. Why? i was just teasing/joking. (hence my tongue out of the mouth emoji)

i thought it was clear, it wan't meant to be taken seriously.
My apologies, that i wasn't clear enough.


----------



## RogiervG (Jul 22, 2022)

shropshirelad said:


> I won't be buying any Spitfire Originals libraries until they change their idiotic £29 / $29 / €29 / 29 Groats etc pricing model. Don't they know that there's a cost of living crisis in the UK and this makes them look tone deaf to UK based musicians?


? care to explain why 29 bucks is idiotic? it is very cheap for a sample library, so, reflecting it on the "living crisis" it's more reachable than the normal (higher priced) libraries will be 
so i would say, spitfire is giving people a chance to get something for cheap (and useful to many). Far from "tone deaf" i would say!


----------



## RogiervG (Jul 22, 2022)

Al Maurice said:


> It's probably something to do with Air Studio Lyndhurst, it's a former church with a dome ceiling.
> 
> I've never found the shorts from the libraries recorded there that convincing. Longs are great. To be fair Spitfire Audio now have some libraries recorded elsewhere where they've kind of made up for this.


it's part how they record/edit.. but also air lyndhurst is known for it's reverb (which is rather long/big), and shorts well, can get drenched into it rather easily, loosing agility/presence, depending on the mic distance.


----------



## shropshirelad (Jul 22, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> ? care to explain why 29 bucks is idiotic? it is very cheap for a sample library, so, reflecting it on the "living crisis" it's more reachable than the normal (higher priced) libraries will be
> so i would say, spitfire is giving people a chance to get something for cheap (and useful to many). Far from "tone deaf" i would say!


$29 = £24 at today's exchange rates. Put another way, the cost to us in the UK is $35. I know we're not talking about huge sums per transaction but it's the flippin' principle of the thing.


----------



## RogiervG (Jul 22, 2022)

shropshirelad said:


> $29 = £24 at today's exchange rates. Put another way, the cost to us in the UK is $35. I know we're not talking about huge sums per transaction but it's the flippin' principle of the thing.


Aah, ok, now i understand what the problem is (conversion rate)


----------



## blaggins (Jul 22, 2022)

This might be getting off topic but the UK price includes VAT, which US customers are not supposed to have to pay (I think? Right? Isn't that how VAT works?). I would argue that US folks are still paying more for Spitfire libraries than we would be if VAT was correctly removed... When the pound was strong relative to the dollar this washed out in the exchange rate, but not anymore...


----------



## ism (Jul 22, 2022)

tpoots said:


> This might be getting off topic but the UK price includes VAT, which US customers are not supposed to have to pay (I think? Right? Isn't that how VAT works?). I would argue that US folks are still paying more for Spitfire libraries than we would be if VAT was correctly removed... When the pound was strong relative to the dollar this washed out in the exchange rate, but not anymore...



See also: the 37 000 or so other threads where UK tax structure is discussed.


----------



## RogiervG (Jul 22, 2022)

tpoots said:


> This might be getting off topic but the UK price includes VAT, which US customers are not supposed to have to pay (I think? Right? Isn't that how VAT works?). I would argue that US folks are still paying more for Spitfire libraries than we would be if VAT was correctly removed... When the pound was strong relative to the dollar this washed out in the exchange rate, but not anymore...


i think too.. For european residents (not EU per sé), VAT is included in the prices (or it should be), or it should mention the prices are excluding VAT.


----------



## cedricm (Jul 22, 2022)

becolossal said:


> Overblown hype aside, a choir in AIR that sounds that good for $29 is pretty fucking remarkable. The amount of money I had to pay 20 years ago to get somewhere even remotely close to that, well let's just say it was a LOT more than $29.


True but the market is ginormous compared to what it was 20 years ago and the cost much lighter.


----------



## robgb (Jul 22, 2022)

JokerOne said:


> Ugh.. I own BBCSO Core (waiting to upgrade to Pro), and the level of reverb for me is acceptable. I like reverb, but if I'm going for a more personal up front sound I want to be able to tone it down.


Try Acon Digital's Deverberation plugin. You can cut down quite a bit of reverb with it, and if used carefully, with very few artificats. I'm pretty sure they have a demo version.


----------



## robgb (Jul 22, 2022)

I don't really care all that much about choir libraries, but for a basic overall library this one sounds pretty damn excellent. And for $29? I'll probably buy it.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jul 22, 2022)

shropshirelad said:


> $29 = £24 at today's exchange rates. Put another way, the cost to us in the UK is $35. I know we're not talking about huge sums per transaction but it's the flippin' principle of the thing.


If things continue as they have for the past several months, you'll be paying less than the equivalent of $29 before the end of the year.


----------



## shropshirelad (Jul 22, 2022)

I'll always be paying the equivalent of $29, but if things continue as they are the £/$ will soon reach parity. Yikes!


----------



## GMT (Jul 22, 2022)

tpoots said:


> One has to wonder how many Originals they sell to justify 50 players in AIR for the day... then again I also wonder if Eric Whitacre *was* there that day, and this was done in the "leftover" time after they finished recording EWC2...


This is probably true. EW and Spitfire hired Air for the week, but finished early due to the fact that recording silence is pretty speedy - even evolving morphed silence. 
I'm not a huge fan of the bigger Spitfire libraries, but the originals always have a few sounds that I really like, so I'm sure I'll pick this up at some point. And quality products at these prices is good for music - most of the world live in countries where dropping $500 on a library would mean selling a kidney.


----------



## ThatAdamGuy (Jul 22, 2022)

Thoughts on whether this library is worth getting for those of us who already have the Eric Whitacre one?


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jul 22, 2022)

Unfortunately, the exchange rate isn't based on the typical cost of goods in any given country. When I travelled from Los Angeles to record in London (coincidentally, at Air Lyndhurst) back in the '90s, I noticed that a pound had roughly the same purchasing power there as a dollar had here. For example, when I ate at restaurants, bought groceries, clothing, and CDs, the price in pounds in London was what I was used to paying in dollars in LA (i.e. $15 dollars for a CD in LA vs. £15 in London). The problem for me was that the dollar was weaker than the pound, so my cost of living jumped around 25% - 30% while I was in London because the exchange rate was that much more favorable to the pound.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Mrmonkey (Jul 22, 2022)

I tried making a fresh track with Epic Choir to try it out as I have been looking at getting a choir as all I have is Eric Whitacre and it’s lovely but a bit… small 😅

It’s very basic but I threw some reverb on it and had fun messing around! I think I’ll use it a lot for this sort of stuff till I grab a big epic choir like dominus. I used it with apassionata strings and some other spitfire stuff.









Epic choir test


Playing with spitfire epic strings




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## moon (Jul 22, 2022)

tpoots said:


> One has to wonder how many Originals they sell to justify 50 players in AIR for the day... then again I also wonder if Eric Whitacre *was* there that day, and this was done in the "leftover" time after they finished recording EWC2...


Looking at the videos of the recording session, I'm fairly certain the conductor is Nigel Short, who is a very big name in the choral world in his own right. I highly doubt Spitfire would bring in Whitacre and Short at the same time, or relegate Short to cleanup duty. To me, it seems likely that this was from a test session or similar.


----------



## blaggins (Jul 22, 2022)

Lovely composition @Mrmonkey and the epic choir seems to be really good at softer more ethereal stuff too it seems! I can only imagine you would love Eric Whitacre since I think that would do wonderfully in that composition, I imagine it could bring an even more realistic and nuanced sound, although I don't feel like your mockup suffers in that department. (Caveat, I have EWC but haven't had a chance to use it much yet, I do not have Epic Choir).


----------



## blaggins (Jul 22, 2022)

moon said:


> Looking at the videos of the recording session, I'm fairly certain the conductor is Nigel Short, who is a very big name in the choral world in his own right. I highly doubt Spitfire would bring in Whitacre and Short at the same time, or relegate Short to cleanup duty. To me, it seems likely that this was from a test session or similar.


Dang, good sleuthing @moon.


----------



## Mrmonkey (Jul 22, 2022)

tpoots said:


> Lovely composition @Mrmonkey and the epic choir seems to be really good at softer more ethereal stuff too it seems! I can only imagine you would love Eric Whitacre since I think that would do wonderfully in that composition, I imagine it could bring an even more realistic and nuanced sound, although I don't feel like your mockup suffers in that department. (Caveat, I have EWC but haven't had a chance to use it much yet, I do not have Epic Choir).


What I have found with EW choir (and this is very possibly just lack of skill) is it sounds wonderful for intimate things or reeeeally distant stuff with those evos but for some reason I can’t get it feeling right in the middle. The closer I get it to feel full the further back and muddy it becomes and visa versa when I try layering it it can still sound a bit too intimate. I really hope they do something like Epic Choir with all the detailed articulations of EW, it would be heaven!


----------



## Daniel James (Jul 22, 2022)

shropshirelad said:


> I won't be buying any Spitfire Originals libraries until they change their idiotic £29 / $29 / €29 / 29 Groats etc pricing model. Don't they know that there's a cost of living crisis in the UK and this makes them look tone deaf to UK based musicians?


TBH they are all worth about the same now anyways.


----------



## NuNativs (Jul 22, 2022)

shropshirelad said:


> Don't they know that there's a cost of living crisis in the UK and this makes them look tone deaf to UK based musicians?


The "cost of living crisis is worldwide, not unique to the UK.


----------



## MusicStudent (Jul 22, 2022)

Has this been posted already??


----------



## shropshirelad (Jul 23, 2022)

NuNativs said:


> The "cost of living crisis is worldwide, not unique to the UK.


Indeed it is.


----------



## icecoolpool (Jul 23, 2022)

How do the shorts sound if the tightness slider is all the way down?


----------



## Lambchops (Jul 23, 2022)

I’ve got the choirs from Met Ark 1+2. And the Virharmonic choirs (but still have to transfer them to new PC. Never used them on old computer as to ram intensive). 
Do I need this new SF one or is it just a case of spending €30 for a bargain when my other stuff will do just as well?


----------



## Nikita Malko (Jul 23, 2022)

Gonna chime in, got the library yesterday, it sounds lovely, especially for the price. Those longs are beautiful and reminded me of the Fable: The Lost Chapters sound, which really made me happy haha. The shorts are nice, but I feel like the attack is way too short, especially on tenors & basses, the samples sound cut off sometimes, I hope this gets updated. But overall, it's an awesome library. I put together this track, I think I used most of the articulations on it


----------



## Nikita Malko (Jul 23, 2022)

icecoolpool said:


> How do the shorts sound if the tightness slider is all the way down?


Honestly, somewhat tighter than with that slider up haha. At least I prefer it that way


----------



## MusicStudent (Jul 23, 2022)

Nikita Malko said:


> Honestly, somewhat tighter than with that slider up haha. At least I prefer it that way


See Simeon's video. He covers the shorts well.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 23, 2022)

GeorgeThatMusicGuy said:


> Spitfire made £30million last year. These originals have got to be pretty profitable


Wow!

Masters of Marketing!


----------



## titokane (Jul 23, 2022)

Eric Whitacre posted on Feb 11 that he was starting work on the next library that day. Recording session for Epic Choir appears to have been the day before, Feb 10 (based on today’s Spitfire IG post). So maybe this was the warmup session to get things fully dialed in, with the big library starting the next day.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jul 23, 2022)

So please stop calling an Epic Choir something that isn't an Epic Choir, mkay?
BTW how many lines of codes is Originals Epic Choir?


----------



## ThatAdamGuy (Jul 23, 2022)

> BTW how many lines of codes is Originals Epic Choir?

42.


----------



## ridgero (Jul 24, 2022)

Emmanuel Rousseau said:


> So please stop calling an Epic Choir something that isn't an Epic Choir, mkay?
> BTW how many lines of codes is Originals Epic Choir?


8Dio‘s definition?


----------



## Lady Gaia (Jul 24, 2022)

Treating marketing material as if it were an authoritative definition is definitely one approach, but it isn't a habit I'd recommend.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jul 24, 2022)

Emmanuel Rousseau said:


>


"Requires this many [200] singers"

So, according to 8Dio:

50 singers, not epic.
But also, 250 singers, not epic?


----------



## ThatAdamGuy (Jul 24, 2022)

You know what's epic? One MILLION singers!


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jul 24, 2022)

Did somebody say “Epic?”









Home - Epic Records







www.epicrecords.com





Best,

Geoff


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jul 24, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> "Requires this many [200] singers"
> 
> So, according to 8Dio:
> 
> ...


Oh yes, it has to be 200.


----------



## AndyP (Jul 25, 2022)

This is an epic choir. The soloist at the beginning is rather disturbing.



Everything below that is rather kids' stuff. They don't fit in the Air studio when stacked either.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jul 26, 2022)

AndyP said:


> This is an epic choir. The soloist at the beginning is rather disturbing.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything below that is rather kids' stuff. They don't fit in the Air studio when stacked either.



Considering History this is a truly beautiful thing to see here.
A mass gathering of Japanese musical professionals performing fantastic, iconic German works

Shows how we can heal after tragedy under the right circumstances, with the proper foundations
Sadly, today those foundations are being eroded, by weak materialist ideals built on no real foundation at all.

“When men choose not to believe in God, they do not thereafter believe in nothing, they then become capable of believing in anything.”​― G.K. Chesterton


----------

